# Botta uno 24 watch....



## Gary in Pennsylvania (Feb 13, 2007)

Pretty neat....

Botta UNO 24 Black watch



















Your thoughts???

-


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

Had one, and after reading various reviews and chatter here on site, I have to agree with the overall concept.

A simpler relationship with time...the only single thing that forced me to give up this watch was the lack of lume. For me, it was unusable after dark.

The vegetable tanned strap was unbelievably comfortable, and the 40mm case was just right on the wrist. It's a very thin watch, but the detail is great.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

b-) Had mine since March and it's cool as it gets. Not for accurate timekeeping. It has developed a quirk, changed date at 24:00 like it supposed
to in the beginning, but for about a month, date change is at 16:00. :-s I'll
just grin a bare it, it can be a bit of a pain to set. It's a novelty and I'm 
glad I got it. It really has presence on your wrist.


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

It's either one hand (Meistersinger), or 24 hour dial (Early Bird) for me. The combination is too difficult to get used to. :-s


----------



## Red Rover (Aug 12, 2010)

SiebSp said:


> It's either one hand (Meistersinger), or 24 hour dial (Early Bird) for me. The combination is too difficult to get used to. :-s


Seib, that dial would not be hard for me to learn since my 24 hour watch is a 12 on top. I would not mix it with a 24 on top if I had an Early Bird.

I kind of like the idea of a "relaxed time" watch, where the closest 5 minutes is close enough. good for weekends and leisure time. I was considering this watch at one time, but it just doesn't seem to be well built enough for me to spend my money on. watchbreath's experience with the date changing at 1600 clinched it for me. No Botta Uno for me!


----------



## PHILOSOPHERDAN (Aug 25, 2010)

I like the look of these too. They do one with a white dial also. It's not accurate enough for an every day watch, but if I could afford to buy three or four 24 hour watches, I think this would be one of them. 

By the way SiebSp, whats the ‘Meistersinger’ that you refer to? Do you have a photo?


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

PHILOSOPHERDAN said:


> I like the look of these too. They do one with a white dial also. It's not accurate enough for an every day watch, but if I could afford to buy three or four 24 hour watches, I think this would be one of them.
> 
> By the way SiebSp, whats the 'Meistersinger' that you refer to? Do you have a photo?


This is the one:


----------



## PHILOSOPHERDAN (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice! :-! If only they did a 24 hour version! :-(

Actually I now see on their website that they have one like yours, but with two subdials, one for minutes and one for seconds. That would be ideal to combine with a 24 hour dial. On the 24 hour dial there is half the space between hours, making the one handed 24 hour watches rather vague for time telling. If there were the two subdials then one could ordinarily look at only the main hand in order to get a sense of the time and the progress of the day, and then when one needed to know the exact time, one could scrutinise the subdial... Sounds like a good combination...


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

PHILOSOPHERDAN said:


> Very nice! :-! If only they did a 24 hour version! :-(
> 
> Actually I now see on their website that they have one like yours, but with two subdials, one for minutes and one for seconds. That would be ideal to combine with a 24 hour dial. On the 24 hour dial there is half the space between hours, making the one handed 24 hour watches rather vague for time telling. If there were the two subdials then one could ordinarily look at only the main hand in order to get a sense of the time and the progress of the day, and then when one needed to know the exact time, one could scrutinise the subdial... Sounds like a good combination...


We're getting a bit off topic (no longer about Botta).
The MeisterSinger you mentioned is their chronograph. A normal chronograph, but without the minutes hand. The subdials are the chronographs minute and hour registers.


----------



## PHILOSOPHERDAN (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think so - the one I'm talking about is a new model:

MeisterSinger - Single-hand watches with Function - Singulator, 43 mm


----------



## theforsh (Mar 23, 2011)

I realize this is an old thread, but I am going to take a stab in the dark anyway...did anyone buy a Botta Uno 24 with a leather strap in a white or black face and now want to sell it? I just posted a WTB thread. I am would prefer a Botta Uno 24 with black leather strap and white face, but I would also consider the black face. Thanks!


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have just bought the black/grey on steel version and I love it!

I had the same problem with hour/date synchronisation and contacted Botta. They sent me the info below. Thought I would share it in case anybody had been unnecessarily deterred from buying this watch.

BOTTA UNO 24
========================================================================
CROWN FUNCTIONS
The crown has three positions, with the following functions.
Position 1: crown pushed in.
• The watch is in operation.
• Turning the crown has no effect.
Position 2: crown in the middle position.
• Date setting by turning the crown in a clockwise direction.
• Synchronisation by turning the crown in an anticlockwise direction.
Position 3: crown fully pulled out.
• Time setting by turning the crown in either direction.
========================================================================
SYNCHRONISATION
The watch is synchronised at the factory prior to shipping. However, if the date changeover
does not occur at midnight, you will need to synchronise the watch as follows.
1. Pull out the crown until the setting stem engages in position 3.
2. Slowly turn the crown in an anticlockwise direction until the date changes (to any day). Note
that this will cause the hand to move in a clockwise direction (this is normal).
3. Stop turning.
4. Push the crown into position 2.
5. Slowly turn the crown in an anticlockwise direction to set the watch hand to midnight.
6. Leave the crown in position 2.
7. Turn the crown in a clockwise direction to set the correct date.
8. Pull the crown out to position 3.
9. Set the correct time.
10. Push the crown back into position 1.
Please note that, because the movement takes about ten minutes to settle, it is advisable to
first set the correct date (steps 1 to 7), wait for ten minutes and then set the correct time (steps
8 to 10).
========================================================================


----------

